# Kontakt 3.5 64 bit available.



## RiffWraith (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84470 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=84470)


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 15, 2009)

So, who will be our first crash test dummy?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2009)

They are already here and have been beta testing. They are among us. I will certainly give it a go.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just dying to find out. I'll bite.


----------



## _taylor (Apr 15, 2009)

Ranietz @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> So, who will be our first crash test dummy?



Right? I'm a little nervous about testing it at this point. Mainly because "It requires (and overwrites) a previous Kontakt 3.0.x installation on the same computer"
, think I'll wait a few days and see what others experience. :mrgreen: 

Nothing worse than software troubles in the middle of a big project.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 15, 2009)

Is anybody able to download? The download site has no links where there should be some...


----------



## JB78 (Apr 15, 2009)

Andreas: I got the links as soon as I logged in to my account. 


Does anyone know if this will work on Tiger as well? I couldn't find any info at the NI-site.


Best regards
Jon


----------



## Pietro (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm downloading right now. Anyone can say if K3.5 uses some kind of external process to store samples or something VE-like?

I'll check it out on my 32bit XP later.

- Piotr


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm. No download link for me either...


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 15, 2009)

Ranietz @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Hmm. No download link for me either...



http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84470 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=84470)

log into your account and yes works for Tiger-

Although it does write over 3.x you could always redownload the original 3. and reinstall.

just go to support/updates and it's all there.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 15, 2009)

I have Komplete 5, maybe that's the problem


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 15, 2009)

I got Komplete 5 too. Has anyone with K5 been able to download the beta?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2009)

Just to calm down the nervous ones ...

K3.5 is running great here. It works great with Symphobia (K3 had a problem back then with the release tails) and you are able to load masses of stuff to it.

Because it is using the Kontakt memory server (MAC, dunno about Win) you are able to load up to around 32GB of system RAM (in words GIGABYTES)!!! (sorry Leo for using your three of 'em )

Also the loading of each instance was reduced to like 15MB. There is no file limit anymore, ... 

I think the MAC guys don't really have to worry about 64bit.
K3.5 now can hold tons of samples, PLAY is using system RAM, so is EXS and VSL Ensemble ...

I know I was one of those guys who really dreamt for 64bit, but in the end I don't need it anymore ... I just need to finally buy more RAM.

Besides that, for me it is the first time that I am able to load and use as much as I can think of


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

We can't user ReWire with it, right? Because after playing with Bidule, I've found that using IAC means dealing with a lot more latency than ReWire.

* Edit * Thinking out loud but, I figure I may as well use K3.5 *in* Bidule and not worry about a thing. 8)


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 15, 2009)

FWIW_works well so far on my old coal fired Mac PPC quad g-5. Only 8gb ram though but nothing obviously funky yet.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex, I assume you're running it stand-alone?


----------



## redleicester (Apr 15, 2009)

artsoundz @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Ranietz @ Wed Apr 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. No download link for me either...
> ...



Not for me either. I have Komplete 2/3/4/5 and various other bits...

"The following product versions are available for you: 
(If this page is empty, there are currently no public beta versions of 
your products)"


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah- if you check the N.I.forums this seems to be an issue w/Komplete


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Alex, I assume you're running it stand-alone?



No, simply INSIDE Logic 
It uses system RAM as the same as e.g. VSL Ensemble does.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 15, 2009)

Kyule.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 15, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Kyule.



Yup, very... 

Another cool thing is, that the Kontakt Memory Server (KMS) keeps the samples in RAM when you close the project. When you load another project using the same samples (as is happens occasionally if those samples belong to an orchestral template ) K3.5 loads it up much faster.

So, since already mention, every following instance after the first just needs 15MB only, you can open like masses of instances. I think the first uses something around 50-70MB.

Also there is no file limit. You can open tons of e.g. performance legato instruments from the Opus bundle.

And finally, your RAM is the limit. If you have 16GB, you can open up as many instances until your 16GB are used.


*One little hint though:
To activate the KMS, open K3.5 in standalone once, activate KMS "manual mode" from the options menu, close it and it should work in plugin mode.*
If you activate KMS in plugin mode you might get an error message, telling you that the KMS was not able to start.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Kyule.



No freakin Sh!! man. Rock on.


----------



## tripit (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn, I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2009)

me too!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2009)

Good news Bad news

Loads up tons of stuff!

does not always play it back perfectly

am getting crackles and pops

Is this better than K2?
I don't know yet if i can play the same amount w/o snaps and crackles. Need to test more but I am concerned at the moment. I still have K2 to fall back on but I was hoping performance would be better. Maybe there are settings i could use to improve my performance.

Anyone?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah - same here. ITs regular rice crispy treat party around here.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, this works in Cubase 5, but not Cubase 4. Bummer. I wanted to stick with 4 because of the friggin export dial box. Same GUI problem - can't click on anything.

Craig 'n Terry - there was some message I got when opening K3.5 the first time about multi processing being turned off, or something? Not sure, but the message said it could be turned on again if need be. Have you guys had a look there?

Cheers.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 15, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Good news Bad news
> Is this better than K2?
> I don't know yet if i can play the same amount w/o snaps and crackles. Need to test more but I am concerned at the moment. I still have K2 to fall back on but I was hoping performance would be better. Maybe there are settings i could use to improve my performance.
> 
> Anyone?



I'm still on K2 and wondering the same thing. I'm also curious if it gets along better with Logic 8.0.2, as I've found using multiple instance of K2 in Logic 8.0.2 on my Dual 2.5 PPC G5 caused serious lags in Logic: http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/pla ... 1149178435

To get around this I had to start running K2 as standalone outside logic! I'm wondering if its save to bring it back.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you guys using Multi Processors? I was not getting any crackles here but it was maxing out my CPU on Logic 8 with single processor mode on. once I switched to 4 processors, the CPU meter has gone down.


----------



## kdm (Apr 15, 2009)

Any chance 3.5 expanded the number of channel groups for standalone mode - e.g. more than 64 midi channels/4 ports in?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Well, this works in Cubase 5, but not Cubase 4. Bummer. I wanted to stick with 4 because of the friggin export dial box. Same GUI problem - can't click on anything.
> 
> Craig 'n Terry - there was some message I got when opening K3.5 the first time about multi processing being turned off, or something? Not sure, but the message said it could be turned on again if need be. Have you guys had a look there?
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks, I had checked this and since i am using a plug in i had my multi processor support turned off. I am also experiencing the occasional stuck note. 

I am running this as a plug in as i need to do a lot of fast bounces. It may work better in Stand Alone mode but as a plugin I am not impressed yet.


----------



## tripit (Apr 15, 2009)

You guys using Leopard or Tiger?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

Tiger.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2009)

10.5.6


----------



## tripit (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. I have both boot ups, but have stayed in Tiger for the most part. Terry, are you running it as a plugin in your daw, or are you using it stand alone or in another host and piping in?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

logic plugin.
7.2.3
tiger 10.4.11
mac pro dual quad 2.66

@Craig -got your call man-totally slammed at the moment-had about 30mins tops to try it out then had to go back to work. will call asap.


----------



## rJames (Apr 15, 2009)

Is anyone who owns K3 within Komplete able to download this yet?

If so, how?

Thanks.

It is requesting that I register a product. But all my instances of K3 are registered already.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> In standalone mode on a slave (G5 Quad w/8GB RAM) I'm finding the performance completely outstanding here.
> 
> So far:
> 
> ...



Wow ! That's amazing performance for a G5 Quad. Seems like K3.5 (public-beta) might be an official version in disguise  

Question... How do you launch four stand-alone instances of K3.5 on the same computer ? do you make a copy of the application, then change the name of each copy, and launch each one as stand-alone instance ? or .... ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

Exactly. Make a copy and change the name.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 15, 2009)

This thing loads multis in Symphobia at blindingly fast speeds. I'm totally impressed.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 15, 2009)

+100


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> Exactly. Make a copy and change the name.



Thanks Ned.

Running K3.5 as a stand-alone is most likely the most stable/reliable way to run it. I think that has always been the case with Kontakt.

It would be interesting to see how K3.5 behaves, under heavy loads, when used as a plug-in instruments in various DAWs, and O.Systems.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably going over the top, but believe it or not, this actually works:

http://www.soaringmusic.com/G5_Quad+6_K ... _Insts.jpg

smaller pic:







384 Instruments, six complete instances of K3.5 in a G5 Quad w/8GB Ram - all instruments work fine (I'm in shock).

Here's how it weighs in on the Activity Monitor:






Probably more feasible to run this in only ( ! ) five instances because of the memory usage but I was trying to push it as far as the Quad could take me without glitches etc.

Remember - this is all in standalone mode - just placed different instances of K3.5 in folders and renamed six. I've seen enough - had I had more RAM I'm sure K3.5 could have done it. I'm still in shock but its beginning to feel like Christmas II around here at the moment.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2009)

Longer than it would by simultaneously loading these on different machines obviously. It takes at least 45 minutes to load all these now that I have the multis to work from - I'll probably remove one instance to give the Quad more breathing room memory wise but this is impressive stuff. What an update.

Sheesh - it could conceivably take you at least an hour and a half to load all the EW platinum stuff on one machine give or take. I've been talking to Nick Batzdorf who informs me it may be possible to manually sleep your slave while keeping your samples loaded - hadn't tried it but it sounded promising.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

@ Frederick - Wow thats crazy man. Thats a lot of crap on one one computer.
@ Craig - man you don't have a life outside of this world - so stop pretending. Man I hear you - I've had K3 on my machine for quite awhile but never used it for work. That is why I figured what the F#$(k why not try overwriting it and see what it can do . i'm seeing what your saying about the heavily scripted stuff causing truble. Hey I don't know - it might be late for you. I'd call but hey - I'll be at this running it thru its ropes until around 2-3am if your still around.

Cheers,


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 15, 2009)

Well- I am pretty impressed. I'm having patches that normally took 3-4 seconds to load going in at a tenth of a second. I have like 8 instances of K3 packed right now. This is quite something. Bela D. is giving me problems as well as anything that I have custom scripts for but otherwise - hey - well -this is good...

This is good.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

@Fred: Did you try to reload the session? How long does it take then?
... and by the way, how are you able to do such big screenies? :D
I always get a message if they are over 2x2 pixel  (just kidding, but the size is kinda small)


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> How do you use Kontakt Standalone? How to you port the audio to the main PC?



Hi Pedro, not sure about Windows, but afaik you can do it with FXT.
Someone posted a link on my website. I think this tutorial is done by Piotr:
http://www.piotrmusial.com/tutorials/tut4.html

Isn't he also around here, no?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 16, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> . I've seen enough - had I had more RAM I'm sure K3.5 could have done it. I'm still in shock but its beginning to feel like Christmas II around here at the moment.



LOL. Frederick I think its time you picked up more ram buddy. DAmn - I am really impressed. I just cant bring my Mac to its knees...


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 16, 2009)

HI Frederik... Just so I understand what I'm looking at. The screen features 6 instances with visibly 16 instruments each? Are there other patches loaded which we can't see?


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Christian, if you check the two last pictures at the bottom they are also using the 49-64 ports, it looks like there are 64 patches (!!) loaded in each instance!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 16, 2009)

ah right - I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 16, 2009)

rJames @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Is anyone who owns K3 within Komplete able to download this yet?



You should be able to download it now, the problem for Komplete users has been fixed.

- Piotr


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Another thing to mention: I did a hardcore test with like 25 instances inside Logic, but only one instrument loaded at a time.

Hardcore test because it was all perf legato instruments from the Opus bundle. With K2 there always was that file limit problem (you weren't able to load more than around 10.000 files) ... now not a problem anymore.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 16, 2009)

After the problem for Komplete Users has been solved I was able to download 3.5!
I really like the new Library Browser, "BUT" has anybody managed to add a library like TAIKO that didn't come with the K2 Player (or Kompakt Player)?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Andreas Moisa @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> After the problem for Komplete Users has been solved I was able to download 3.5!
> I really like the new Library Browser, "BUT" has anybody managed to add a library like TAIKO that didn't come with the K2 Player (or Kompakt Player)?



The new browser is only for KPlayer or the internal K2/3 libraries ..


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought. Wouldn't it be great to just add your other libs too?

Hey Alex, you said something about a Memory Server. On Windows (XP32) I don't see such a thing. Could you check if this works with Cubase on Mac too?


----------



## dannthr (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Andreas Moisa @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. Wouldn't it be great to just add your other libs too?
> 
> Hey Alex, you said something about a Memory Server. On Windows (XP32) I don't see such a thing. Could you check if this works with Cubase on Mac too?



Sorry my fault, to not being detailed enough with my posts, ... I am just on MAC and don't know about Win ... (and to be honest, I don't want to anymore )


----------



## timkiel (Apr 16, 2009)

Andreas

The memory server is only for Mac and is used to address 64bit RAM. K3.5 is native 64 bit for Windows. But of course you need to be running XP64 or Vista64 to gan the benefits.

Works fine in Logic 8 and Cubase 4 (not got 5 so can't comment) on Mac OSX 10.5.6

Best

Tim


----------



## fst (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Kontakt 3.5 64 bit available*



timkiel @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> and Cubase 4 (not got 5 so can't comment) on Mac OSX 10.5.6


Seems to be OK in C5 here (OSX 10.5.6)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 16, 2009)

Waywyn @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> @Fred: Did you try to reload the session? How long does it take then?
> ... and by the way, how are you able to do such big screenies? :D
> I always get a message if they are over 2x2 pixel  (just kidding, but the size is kinda small)



@Alex - go to system preferences, choose Expose & Spaces, then click the Expose button. There you can program your corner hot spots. To get all screens to come up like that, program one of them to "All Windows" then save. Then when you drag your mouse to that hot spot, all windows will get smaller and line up like this - I just did it to demonstrate here. 

@Christian - what you're seeing is the front page of each instance which weighs in at 64 instruments each in standalone X six instances = 384 instruments in six complete instances (24 ports via Midi Over Lan). My G5 Quad slave is finally earning its keep.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> @Alex - go to system preferences, choose Expose & Spaces, then click the Expose button. There you can program your corner hot spots. To get all screens to come up like that, program one of them to "All Windows" then save. Then when you drag your mouse to that hot spot, all windows will get smaller and line up like this - I just did it to demonstrate here.



Ah cool! Thanks dude!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 16, 2009)

Pietro @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Okay, this update doesn't seem to like me that much.
> 
> XP x64 - Cubase 4 64bit and K3.5 64bit is, well... fine. It freezes loading or playing for no significant reason at some point. Maybe it's C4's fault, I should be able to test it with C5 soon.
> 
> ...




Exactly what I will do - wait for VE PRO. First switching to Nuendo 4 - once that is settled - VE PRO - THEN K3.5. It is exciting - albeit slow - how things are moving FINALLY to 64 bit. K2.5 is so rock solid for me - but the new features and performance of 3.5 looks terrific. Thanks from my side for all your posts and experiences.

Neat community we have here.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 16, 2009)

will it hinder the performance if i laod K3.5 in bidule instead of standalone? 

2nd part of that question: same deal with leopard vs tiger?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 16, 2009)

gsilbers @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> will it hinder the performance if i laod K3.5 in bidule instead of standalone?
> 
> 2nd part of that question: same deal with leopard vs tiger?



It works fine in Bidule.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm hearing conflicting reports on performance with Windows XP64 (specifically stand-alone)

Anyone here using that setup?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 16, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> I'm hearing conflicting reports on performance with Windows XP64 (specifically stand-alone)
> 
> Anyone here using that setup?



been using it for a few weeks on 3 XP64 machines, 2 of them are perfect, one of them crackles when I first play a note, but on 2nd playback it's fine (ie. if I load up my project, first play is terrible, 2nd play is perfect).

Haven't had chance to trouble shoot - not sure if it's an Xp64 thing or another system/hardware related issue as the system is pretty much identical to the other 2 which are working flawlessly.

Ian


----------



## Stevie (Apr 16, 2009)

Waywyn @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Pedro Camacho @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you use Kontakt Standalone? How to you port the audio to the main PC?
> ...



With JBridge you can even wire the 64bit plugin into your 32bit host.
That's what I did, and it works very well.



Andreas Moisa @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. Wouldn't it be great to just add your other libs too?
> 
> Hey Alex, you said something about a Memory Server. On Windows (XP32) I don't see such a thing. Could you check if this works with Cubase on Mac too?



Andreas, check out the demo of JBridge. It creates an external process of every plugin you load of it. Means you can use more system RAM. 
If you are running XP64 you can even bridge the 64bit plugin.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> gsilbers @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > will it hinder the performance if i laod K3.5 in bidule instead of standalone?
> ...




i m asking about differences in performance.. related to bidule is a 32 bit program vs kontakt 3.5 that is a 64 bit one. 

does it make any diference b/w loading it standalone vs in bidule. for lots of samples. 

and is there a diference from tiger and leopard, also k3.5 standalone vs loaded in bidule


----------



## dannthr (Apr 16, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> dannthr @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hearing conflicting reports on performance with Windows XP64 (specifically stand-alone)
> ...



Are you talking about Kontakt 3.5?

The beta call went out yesterday, are you saying you've been beta testing Kontakt 3.5 for 3 weeks?


----------



## Stevie (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, if he is an official beta tester, the it's very likely that he could test it weeks before us


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 16, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Ian Livingstone @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > dannthr @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> ...



That is the public beta. Some of us have been testing K3.5 for a while now.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah, thanks, I was confused and wanted to clarify.


If we were not talking about a beta test, then I would've suggested that perhaps the DFD settings on the 3rd Kontakt instance was set low for the initial sample load.


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anyone tried K3.5 with the Taiko library from Nine Volt Audio? Some of the patches loads with no sound. I got Taiko only a few days ago so I haven't tried much in the previous Kontakt versions so I'm not sure if this is a K3.5 related issue.

Some patches that loads with no sound:
"d - Big and Boomy.nki" and "d - Big Beauty.nki"


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 16, 2009)

Ranietz @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Has anyone tried K3.5 with the Taiko library from Nine Volt Audio? Some of the patches loads with no sound. I got Taiko only a few days ago so I haven't tried much in the previous Kontakt versions so I'm not sure if this is a K3.5 related issue.
> 
> Some patches that loads with no sound:
> "d - Big and Boomy.nki" and "d - Big Beauty.nki"



Same here.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Ranietz @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried K3.5 with the Taiko library from Nine Volt Audio? Some of the patches loads with no sound. I got Taiko only a few days ago so I haven't tried much in the previous Kontakt versions so I'm not sure if this is a K3.5 related issue.
> ...



Are you able to get sound after wiggling the usual CCs... CC7, 11, 1?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranietz @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> ...



Doesn't help.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Apr 16, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Ranietz @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried K3.5 with the Taiko library from Nine Volt Audio? Some of the patches loads with no sound. I got Taiko only a few days ago so I haven't tried much in the previous Kontakt versions so I'm not sure if this is a K3.5 related issue.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up, we will be looking into this!


----------



## Ranietz (Apr 16, 2009)

Sean Beeson @ Thu 16 Apr said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranietz @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's a K3.5 issue. I can't remember having any problems with those patches in K3.0.2. Although I only did a quick test before I updated to K3.5, I'm sure I tried them in K3.0.2 (you know, since they're in the beginning of the alphabet).

There's also a few other patches that sounds a bit "funky" (weird distortions and stuff)


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 16, 2009)

dannthr @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Ah, thanks, I was confused and wanted to clarify.
> 
> 
> If we were not talking about a beta test, then I would've suggested that perhaps the DFD settings on the 3rd Kontakt instance was set low for the initial sample load.



Yes - I was testing the pre-beta - and what DFD settings?! they're all gone now apart from instrument preload buffer size...!

Ian


----------



## dannthr (Apr 16, 2009)

Hm... do you have the preload buffer size set to the same amount as your other instances and/or are you employing similarly sized articulations?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 16, 2009)

have tried tweaking it but doesn't make much difference tbh on this problematic machine - but it's really not a major deal, just the first time you start playing, settles down after a bit... actually i've not even tried the new build so they could have sorted it...!


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 16, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> have tried tweaking it but doesn't make much difference tbh on this problematic machine - but it's really not a major deal, just the first time you start playing, settles down after a bit... actually i've not even tried the new build so they could have sorted it...!



Hey man, just a thought but I remember having a fault network card in one of my slave PCs. I changed RAM, did tests, reinstalled all kinds of shit, but in the end it was just the network card. On the other side I wasn't sure anymore if you use MOL or something like this ... or just usual midi cables etc.


----------



## tripit (Apr 16, 2009)

I tried it briefly last night on both tiger and then leopard. 
No memory function in tiger, but it works in leopard. 

Works fine in Tiger from what I saw. Loads up fast.

I had issues in Leopard, but I'm not sure if that wasnt related to something else. Been a while since I fired up leopard with DP and DAE. I had several crashes right away. Have to wait until I have some more free time to sort it out. 

I think I'm in the same camp with Rob and others, I'm waiting for VE Pro to hit before I really dive into 3.5.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm still hitting a ceiling as a plug in in logic but am loading close 400% more stuff.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 16, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> I'm still hitting a ceiling as a plug in in logic but am loading close 400% more stuff.



Well... that's better than a kick in the nuts...

... for most of us :D


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 16, 2009)

Remember guys to assure you that different parts in your computer(s) is not defect. I remember pulling my hair on something that wasn't a software issue,and the problem was one of the RAM chips(broken circuits) It is really unexpected but it does happen.
Technology is the thing we rely on so make sure it's all good


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 16, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> I'm still hitting a ceiling as a plug in in logic but am loading close 400% more stuff.



Hm, thats interesting.
When you guys say its loading up more stuff, does that mean it uses less system resources, somehow?
Or are the default preload settings just lower?

Was there any documentation to these improvements, and ..are there any actual reduction on the cpu load? Thats the most crucial bit i would think, as it was never really a problem to get a gazzillion samples into the Ram with lower DFD settings.?

On my current Vista64 8GB i can have 20+ kontakts with 32+ instruments\articulations each all going in realtime from 3 sample drives...i dont understand what these new improvements are, does it not use preload buffers anymore?

hm.

Anyway, i dont dare try this out now, in the middle of something...

"Yes - I was testing the pre-beta - and what DFD settings?! they're all gone now apart from instrument preload buffer size...! "

oh i just saw this...i dont like that one bit....hm. :shock:


----------



## tripit (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm able to load more, even on Tiger, with out the dreaded kontakt "running out of memory" error constantly popping up. I'm using plugs in DP, RAX and Bidule. I opened a current session that was maxed out, I had to take out a few Kontakt patches the other day because it finally choked, but now with 3.5, I've been able to add 4 more instances of Kontakt with bunch more patches. 

I haven't pushed it too hard, as this is a score in progress, but so far it's substantially better. No pops, cracks or issues so far. 

I have K2 on stand by though, in case the shit hits the fan.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 16, 2009)

Im able to easily load 500% more on Tiger -much quicker with my CPU getting a minimal hit. I'm loading DIRECTLY into Logic on Mac os10.4.11 Mac Dual Quad 2.66. My situation is similar to Trips. i'm not getting any memory run out messages that i'd ALWAYS get before. Now this is the shee-it man cause if I get this on the other 'puters I have the skies the limit baby.

It's great simply great. I'm quite surprised to be honest.

Those damn Germans. o-[][]-o


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm on Tiger since I prefer Logic 7.2.3 to 8. It runs better on Tiger than Leopard. That and I've been too busy to transition. That and so many Pros i know have a problem with 8's workflow - that and ... (im getting old?)

Its mostly a time thing. Ive been trying to get half a day so I can get L8 on my main computer but...

As far as Snow Leopard goes it is (supposed to) streamline Mac OS X, and enhance its performance, And right now as far as Mac is concerned that would be a GOOD thing since there is so much going on behind the scenes that we really dont need on these OS's... I liken it to the Bloatware thats being developed by so many software manufacturers at the moment. Snow Leopard dramatically reduces the footprint of Mac OS X, and this should add up to making it even more efficient for users, and giving them back valuable hard drive space for important stuff like - well - MUSIC!?


----------



## rJames (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a heads up.

I've had two freezes on an offline bounce. Had to Force Quit Logic. It gets about 75% of the way and then just stops.

I have also been bouncing out stems for a project. A stem for each instrument. A few of the notes are not recording. Almost as if a cc was not registering if it was too near the beginning of a bar with a note beginning at the same time. But I opened up the area and created cc that starts before the notes and it still records improperly.

Also getting a few notes that seem to have their tails chopped off. As if the RT is not kicking in. 

Both these issues are gone in real time bounce.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 17, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still hitting a ceiling as a plug in in logic but am loading close 400% more stuff.
> ...



I'm not a 100% sure but i think they can load more because they are not limited by 32 bit memory limitations since K3.5 is 64 bit compatible. And i don't think you can adjust pre-load buffers on Macs like we can on Pcs.

But i don't understand how you can load that much if you're not using k3.5? :? How much ram can you use?


----------



## paoling (Apr 17, 2009)

20+ kontakts with 32 instruments each?
640 instruments on one pc? :shock:


----------



## karmastudio (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anyone confirm a bug with K3,5 and "Drums of war"?
Whenever i load the "Titan" patch and play a note, it makes the application (nuendo, cubase, bidule and stand alone) quit instantly.

e


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 17, 2009)

Same here with DOW and the Titan patch (Logic Pro). I will try others, but maybe it has to do with Kontakt 2 scripting?


----------



## rJames (Apr 17, 2009)

If anyone has time to confirm this. (I will send this to NI as son as I figure out where my public beta password is)

Use Celesta F mics from Platinum EWQLSO. Bounce out in offline mode. Some RTs are not there so some of the notes are short.

I have found other troubling instruments but none of them have any script AFAIK.

I'm posting this as a warning. If you are using 3.5 and delivering projects, you may want to use only real time bounce.


----------



## rJames (Apr 17, 2009)

Is anyone doing an offline bounce?

I've been trying different instruments and each one individually has this problem.

Solo a track...bounce offline mode.

Its not the RTs but the entire note after the ram portion.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 17, 2009)

rJames @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Solo a track...bounce offline mode.
> 
> Its not the RTs but the entire note after the ram portion.



That's a major bug... definitely report this.


But all-in-all.. I'm very impressed with what I'm hearing from all of you brave souls... K3.5 looks like it's going to be a MAJOR upgrade and performance boost.

T


----------



## Pietro (Apr 17, 2009)

I just hope it will be more stable, than current beta, since I can't really use it now. VEP supposedly comes this month, so that's another solution for me.

- Piotr


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 17, 2009)

paoling @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> 20+ kontakts with 32 instruments each?
> 640 instruments on one pc? :shock:



Well...its not so strange, its just a matter of setting the DFD settings right, and you can pretty much load up more stuff than you pc will ever be able to play back in realtime. 
But...it does strain the harddrives a bit...lol.

Let me add tho, i cannot PLAY back all that stuff at once, its alot of different articulations for the same instruments\sections...

Anyway..since NI said there was "drastic improvements" in both the DFD engine and cpu consumption, i`m asuming were talking about something more than just a bunch of new preadjusted dfd settings.?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 17, 2009)

rJames @ Thu Apr 16 said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> I've had two freezes on an offline bounce. Had to Force Quit Logic. It gets about 75% of the way and then just stops.



ugh- was so busy just loading stuff I should really try and do a bounce later. THis could change the entire outlook of things.


----------



## rJames (Apr 17, 2009)

tmhuud @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> rJames @ Thu Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up.
> ...



tm, yes, I've had the comp freeze a couple of times but more importantly is to try to bounce offline.

Just play in 4 bars. Then bounce offline. You will get the head of the note but no sustain. Switch to another instrument and it will do the same.

There is a switch in OPTIONS that allows control of Off line Interpoation quality (its in K 3.0 also) switching from "like realtime," to "perfect" will help but doesn't fix the problem.

Craig has told me he found the same errors in his bounces.

Realtime bounce works fine!!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 17, 2009)

confirmed, I am having issues with internal bounces. Notes cut off and it is not trust worthy. I was not having these issues in K2. I am finding loops seem to bounce internally ok but played in parts are very dicey.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 17, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> confirmed, I am having issues with internal bounces. Notes cut off and it is not trust worthy. I was not having these issues in K2. I am finding loops seem to bounce internally ok but played in parts are very dicey.



Are these loops loaded into RAM? In other words... are those patches in Sampler mode?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 17, 2009)

DFD here


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 17, 2009)

karmastudio @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Can anyone confirm a bug with K3,5 and "Drums of war"?
> Whenever i load the "Titan" patch and play a note, it makes the application (nuendo, cubase, bidule and stand alone) quit instantly.
> 
> e




same here but with any patch of dow. also with other random patches form different libraries.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 17, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> paoling @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > 20+ kontakts with 32 instruments each?
> ...



What are your settings if you don't mind me asking? DFD? prebuffer size ect?


----------



## john rodriguez (Apr 17, 2009)

gsilbers @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> karmastudio @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone confirm a bug with K3,5 and "Drums of war"?
> ...



In the meantime you can disable the scripts for DoW. I tried it over here and it seems to be working fine with K3.5 in Bidule.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so glad for this forum, as the NI forum pales in comparison.
Power uses here will keep working until things get fixed hopefully.
I still get crashes when trying to disable FX on K2P instruments in K 3.0.
Plectrum Version 2.0 which was made for K 3.0 works perfect though.
I get around this by loading K2P's and K 3.0's seperately.
By the time I get this worked out I hope all of the well versed guys here get 3.5 bugs figured out.
I really think the moderators here should send some PayPal donate links to NI.
This is where the action is, and where the bugs will be discussed and hopefully fixed.

Mel Gibson would say this is a Gigastudio/Garritan conspiracy..... =o


----------



## john rodriguez (Apr 17, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> john rodriguez @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > gsilbers @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> ...



Thats what I meant, just reassigning the RR under group start options.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 17, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> ...



Yes I'm going for something very similar as you so that's why i was asking. I was curious as to how low others go with these settings. My settings were almost as extreme as as you and now going for the lowest settings possible. 6 kb for preload etc.. I don't know about Channel voice buffers (or whatever its called again). Never heard about that. All i can do is bring down the preload buffers and the reserved voices. Perhaps you meant preload per instruments but that seem to be set up automatically here.

So far it seems to work well and i can see my hard drive is much more busy. GOOD! I want this thing to work for a change. 



> Im very much wondering what they did to the dfd in k3.5 now...



Me too. I think its pretty good as it is.

BTW, You look like a rock star on that pic. 8) 

Cheers.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 18, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fernando Warez @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> ...



Rock star you say ...lol. yeah...: 8) hehe

A Well, you have to hit expert mode offcourse.
I think of it the settings like a Synth ADSR.

The preload buffer is for the initial "attack" part of the sample..., 
The Channel buffer size is for the Sustained part of the sample after the initial preload. So for long sustained samples,(orchestral stuff) the channel buffer size needs to be higher so that the drives dont jump too high when the preload buffers are "done".
But i think the default settings in Kontakt is set up so that it will work on all systems, but on our hi-end Daws there is no need to use so high settings, it only uses more Ram.


----------



## amplayer (Apr 19, 2009)

rJames @ Fri Apr 17 said:


> Is anyone doing an offline bounce?
> 
> I've been trying different instruments and each one individually has this problem.
> 
> ...



I just finished a project using Logic 8.02 and Kontakt beta on a G5 Mac. I had no issue with offline bounce.

However, there is definitely a bug with Logic and offline bounces with frozen tracks containing 3rd party plugs. I have noticed that frozen 3rd party tracks often do not bounce correctly and have missing data. I have noticed this with plugs from NI and also Stylus RMX. Thus, either it is a bug with Logic, or the 3rd party plugin guys aren't doing something correctly when the tracks are frozen in Logic.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 19, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sat Apr 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Pzy-Clone @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> ...



Yes i found the expert button not too long after my post. Not sure how i misted that...

But thanks for the tip. It will be useful. I tried to reed the DFD demystified document yesterday and then i fell a sleep. Then i tried again and i was mystified. :lol: So i tested a few settings and I'm confident i have something that will work. It's pretty much the same as you. But I'll try to a bigger Channel buffer size now that i know what it does. 

Cheers!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2009)

For the guys who have downloaded and insatlled the BETA, which unfortaunetly I cannot do yet, I have a question.
If they included some pdf. documents, is the DFD pdf. from Kontakt 3.0 the same?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 19, 2009)

Geesh, pages are getting so long in this forum!

Do you guys really _need _to nest 5 or 6 quotations in each response?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 19, 2009)

> *Enhanced Playback Engine Efficiency*
> KONTAKT 3.5 features a completely re-designed sample playback engine. Performance was increased substantially.
> This holds true for all playback modes, including Direct From Disk (DFD). Also former DFD restrictions were removed. Reverse mode and Loop Crossfades are now working the same way in Sampler- and DFD mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 19, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> Geesh, pages are getting so long in this forum!
> 
> Do you guys really _need _to nest 5 or 6 quotations in each response?



Yes you're right, i was a little OT on top of that. Sorry there, jack.



Ned, that sure is interesting. I assume this is so for 32 bit OS? Well i guess so since they didn't mentioned anything about it.


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 19, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> Preload buffers are now also reserved and released as you load and unload instruments.



Thank god - Gotta love that!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 19, 2009)

for those that have tried the new kontakt...

What about the sample start offset and Dfd...can you do that now in dfd mode?
(somone told me that was supposed to be the case...?)

And does this new dfd engine push the drives harder?
Hm, i was happy with the dfd settings as they were..lol, ill have a go at this new version soon.


----------



## rJames (Apr 19, 2009)

amplayer @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> rJames @ Fri Apr 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone doing an offline bounce?
> ...



I had bounced 3 tracks before I had to do stems. The full tracks bounced out fine (as far as my ears could take me) but at least 50% of the individual tracks had errors/chopped notes.

Do me a favor (do yourself a favor) and check it in a troubleshooting mode.

Before I convinced him to check closely, Craig said he had no errors too. He's gone back to K2, I've gone back to K3.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to clarify something here. I will only go back to K2 when I need to do fast bounces. Doing real time bounce is fine in K3.5 and I can load tons more stuff so I am certainly better off than I was before 3.5 except for the K2 patches that do not translate.

Actually that is a pretty big disclaimer...8-L


----------



## rJames (Apr 19, 2009)

Whoops. Didn't mean to speak for you.

The uncertainty in the offline bounce makes me a little afraid of other slight malfunctions that my ears are not good enough to pick up.


----------



## schatzus (Apr 19, 2009)

As a fly on the wall in these trials, I really have to assume that 3.5 is definitely not ready?


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 19, 2009)

If you take away the scripting bit, it's pretty ready here, tho I am not sure of the problems mentioned - maybe I am being stoopid, but what is an 'offline bounce'? Is that host-specific?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 19, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> for those that have tried the new kontakt...
> 
> What about the sample start offset and Dfd...can you do that now in dfd mode?
> (somone told me that was supposed to be the case...?)
> ...



Start offset is already possible in DFD mode so i would think it is still possible in K3.5. I'd be really disappointed if it wasn't. The problem with start offset in DFD mode is that it has to be done per zone. So you can imagine how long that takes. And you don't save as much ram as you might think although you do save a lot. Worth it for your most important patch IMO.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah i know, but you have to set the offset range manually pr sample, i did it already with some stuff...but when there is 2000 samples, thats not really an option for every instrument.

And besides, it loads up the entire offset range into memory, so its not really "using" dfd anymore...

No i mean, does sample offset work the same way in DFD mode, as it does in Sampler mode now? 
I know Big bob said that it would not be the case becouse "of the physics involved" but im still crossing my fingers, toes and other unspeakable parts of the human body.


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll a share little of how K3.5 is going for me.

xp64/8g

first launch - instant crash (K3.0 did the same too) 
"Watch K3.5 crashes on first launch!" ...and it did :roll: 

next launch - first note hung, eventually crashed

3rd launch - snap, crackle and pop here and there. l did cram 6.7g in it, that was cool

launches after that, it seems to run fine. 
haven't tried bouncing yet though.

But here is something I've notice however.
I can hit 440 voices without it breaking a sweat!
This is streaming from just one drive, plus all stereo 24bit samples too
Two fingers way up! =o


----------



## tripit (Apr 19, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> If you take away the scripting bit, it's pretty ready here, tho I am not sure of the problems mentioned - maybe I am being stoopid, but what is an 'offline bounce'? Is that host-specific?



An offline bounce is just a bounce rendered without actually playing the audio back in realtime, thus it's as fast as the computer can process, which much faster than listening to the entire audio bounce played in real time. It's a real time saver if you have a lot of bounces. Not every DAW offers it. PT doesn't, DP does. Not sure about others. 
I use DAE, so it's irrelevant to me - I only get real time bounces anyway.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I believe the only one that doesn't offer it is PT. The reason it doesn't is that PT was originally TDM only - i.e. it uses "external hardware" (even though it happens to be on cards).


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 19, 2009)

> The problem with start offset in DFD mode is that it has to be done per zone.



Actually, that has been changed! You can select all zones in an instrument and change the offset for all zones at once!



> No i mean, does sample offset work the same way in DFD mode, as it does in Sampler mode now?



No, and it never will as far as my knowledge goes. You would either need a SSD with ultra short access time and a DFD buffer of 0 (no preloaded ram portion at all) - but as you can image, it would be hard to get a high polyphony that way or you would need a lot of latency added to Kontakt (in this time Kontakt loads the DFD buffers from disk with the correct user offset).


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 20, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the only one that doesn't offer it is PT. The reason it doesn't is that PT was originally TDM only - i.e. it uses "external hardware" (even though it happens to be on cards).



Ok, thanks for the clarification. No problems here with doing that in CUbase 4/5 on a PC. Those that are having a problem - what host/OS?

Cheers.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 20, 2009)

tmhuud @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Yeah- bitter sweet here. THis is going to be something when its ready. But the inability to do a stable offline bounce would KILL my productivity. But man-everything else is good. Loads so fast. I can cram so much on one machine now
> 
> N.I.'s Please fix
> 
> ...



Terry, we can't expect NI is going to come here to read. Our best hope (and this is to everyone here who wants fixes) is to report it to NI.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> > The problem with start offset in DFD mode is that it has to be done per zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that has been changed! You can select all zones in an instrument and change the offset for all zones at once!



So this is a new feature in K3.5? ..or has it been implemented before that?

edited: well i guess this is new.

Thanks!


----------



## rJames (Apr 20, 2009)

Another WARNING.

I can only assume the following:

Any project that you SAVE while using Kontakt 3.5 will not open if you have to go back to 3.0 .

I went back to 3.0 from the original discs and everything was working fine until I opened one particular project. (which I must have saved while using 3.5)

The project opened but the Logic graphics were incomplete, AltiVerb and Waves could not be found and had "X's" over the plugs.

So, if you are using either K2 or K3.5, you will be OK.


----------



## Shantar (Apr 20, 2009)

I´m trying to setup K3.5 as a standalone with C4 on a MacPro. I´m a bit clueless as to how to approach this. Can anyone give me a short step-by-step guide how to do this? I´m thinking about using Macs IAC ports and maybe Soundflower if that is neccessary. My audio interface is an RME FF800. Post here or PM me if someone´s got a minute to spare on this. I´ll appreciate it


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 20, 2009)

Shantar @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> I´m trying to setup K3.5 as a standalone with C4 on a MacPro. I´m a bit clueless as to how to approach this. Can anyone give me a short step-by-step guide how to do this? I´m thinking about using Macs IAC ports and maybe Soundflower if that is neccessary. My audio interface is an RME FF800. Post here or PM me if someone´s got a minute to spare on this. I´ll appreciate it



a little OT but o well, 

kontakt has a standalone version when you intall it. as for having C4 (waves i suppose) you cannot have them running together. you need a host like bidule or a DAW.


----------



## Shantar (Apr 20, 2009)

gsilbers @ Mon Apr 20 said:


> Shantar @ Mon Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > I´m trying to setup K3.5 as a standalone with C4 on a MacPro. I´m a bit clueless as to how to approach this. Can anyone give me a short step-by-step guide how to do this? I´m thinking about using Macs IAC ports and maybe Soundflower if that is neccessary. My audio interface is an RME FF800. Post here or PM me if someone´s got a minute to spare on this. I´ll appreciate it
> ...



I guess I wasn´t too precise when trying to explain my problem. I know how to setup Kontakt as a standalone, I just don´t know how to get it to communicate with Cubase4. I know how to add and enable IAC-buses and the virtual midi ins/outs do show up in both Cubase and Kontakt. (You wouldn´t need bidule still if you can use IAC, right?) The thing is, when trying to hook up C4 and Kontakt, I get a millisecond of a sound (obviously connection) and Kontakt freezes and then crashes. Could this be some sort of midi loop back issue or what? I´ve searched all around the web but found nothing...


----------



## Gabe S. (Apr 24, 2009)

So, I tried logging in as a Root user, and this indeed allowed K3.5 to launch the Memory Server.

I don't plan on using the Root user account, so I just dabbled for a few minutes and then returned to my regular lame Admin user account.....

Let's hope they can enable this on regular admin accounts.

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 25, 2009)

Has ANYONE gotten K3.5 to bounce offline successfuly?


----------



## rJames (Apr 25, 2009)

Gabe S. @ Thu Apr 23 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I installed K3.5. I cannot resolve the warning: "Could not start MemoryServer. Memory Extension will be disabled."
> 
> ...



Yes...a thought. This may shed some light. (total conjecture, though)

I once had a problem with some Waves software. They told me to log in as a different user (not specifically a "root" user though). The purpose was to bypass your user preferences. If it worked as a different user then the problem was in the user prefs.

Extrapolating, maybe you have some conflicting user prefs.

You could delete the K3 prefs in your user/library/prefs as a test.

K 3.5 is working fine here except for the offline bounce.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know if you noticed my other thread but:
you *DON'T* need 3.5 anymore.

You can use jBridge and fill as much RAM as you want without any bugs.
Also you can use bidule combined to fill as much RAM as you want without having to reload anything.

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12334


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 26, 2009)

maybe for Pc but many use Macs. IF I'm not mistaken Jbridge is only for PC.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 26, 2009)

artsoundz @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> IF I'm not mistaken Jbridge is only for PC.



Oh my apologies, you are quite right!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 26, 2009)

Pedro Camacho @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> I dont know if you noticed my other thread but:
> you *DON'T* need 3.5 anymore.



Anymore? It hasn't even been released yet. "anymore" would apply people have been using it for a while.

jBridge is decent, but does not work well for some people, including me. And the big thing here is it does not work with all VSTis. K 3.5 has replaced the need for jBridge. I can use as much RAM as I have; why would I need jBridge? And K 3.5 has a distinct advantage - you *can see *the GUI within the app.

Cheers.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 26, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> it does not work with all VSTis. K 3.5 has replaced the need for jBridge.



Well with me, I am still to find a VST that does not work well. Everything is working 100% perfectly.

Using other 32 bit plugs with native 64bit DAW "bridges" is not stable and in 64bit you have no rewire.


----------



## Gabe S. (May 8, 2009)

Hi.

I think I may have figured out the Memory System Error problem. It seems to be a permissions issue.

Here are the steps that worked for me and someone else: (The following steps assume that you already have the Memory System activated and are getting that error window)

-navigate to the "kxm" folder: [Top Level of hard drive]--->Library--->Application Support--->Native Instruments--->Kontakt 3--->kxm

-Get Info on the kxm folder (Command I)
-Click the "Details" button in the Ownership & Permissions section
-click the padlock to unlock that section
-Make sure everything is like this: (It may already look like this, but please still continue)

You Can: Read & Write

Owner: [YOUR CURRENT USER NAME]
Access: Read & Write
Group: admin
Access: Read & Write
Others: Read only

-Click on the "Apply to enclosed items..." button. (I think you have to put the user password here)
-Launch Kontakt 3. If it all worked, you should not have seen the error message on K3.5 launch. You should just get the beta warning window. 
-Check in the Activity Monitor. If you see 16 apps running called "KxMemServer[WITH A NUMBER 0-15]", then you're good to go.

Does this work for you?

Cheers.
-gabe


----------



## rob morsberger (May 8, 2009)

I was the 'someone else'.
Worked like a charm, even though all my permissions seemed correct already.
Three cheers for Gabe!


----------



## tripit (May 9, 2009)

Worked like a charm here. Thanks Gabe!


----------



## JB78 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Gabe! Finally works here as well!!! 
o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have a problem with K3.5 stealing focus from the host? Didn't happen with K2, and the same prefs are checked.....


----------



## tripit (May 11, 2009)

3.5 works like a charm on my Mac, thanks to Gabe, now the KMS is working in Tiger as well. 
Next step is to move it over to one of my PC's. 
I have one PC on XP64, but it's loaded to the gills with VSL. I have 3 others I'm in the process of taking to 64, but I've been waiting for VE pro and 3.5 to both be ready. 

Anyone have 3.5 working well on XP32 with the KMS as well?


----------



## Stevie (May 11, 2009)

Hm, does KMS work in Windows anyway?


----------



## Pietro (May 12, 2009)

Stevie @ Tue May 12 said:


> Hm, does KMS work in Windows anyway?



No, it doesn't.

It's only a Mac feature.

On PC you need a 64bit OS, 64bit sequencer and 64bit K3.5 to make use of 64bit memory addressing. On 32bit Windows you are still limited exactly like before 3.5. No improvements here whatsoever.

- Piotr


----------



## Stevie (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, that's the impression I was getting.
Well, I'm on x64, that's not the problem.
But being able to reload most used instruments
would have been just great.


----------



## sonomusic (May 12, 2009)

Stevie,

If you haven't already, you should try JBridge. It works perfectly for me. 

You can Jbridge the 64-bit version of K 3.5 into your 32-bit host and load up as many instruments as you have memory. Plus you can still use your 32-bit plugs within the same project. And if you have FX teleport and have another 64-bit PC you can Jbridge K3.5 on it and teleport that. I can now load 16 gigs of instruments within the same Cubase 5 project.

There is one small caveat. You need to load it once, where it will usually crash your daw. After that it will work without problems. The developer is aware of this and believes it may have something to do Kontakt's copy protection but isn't sure. I just plan for it and after that everything works great. I don't have to wait for everything to go 64-bit now.


----------



## Stevie (May 12, 2009)

Hey sonomusic,

thanks for the info!
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12198&
Have a look who started the thread 


Yep I'm a big fan of JBridge, I was actually only refering to that cool "load the samples that I use often faster" feature. AFAIk that's not available in JBridge.


----------



## sonomusic (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, Stevie, as I was writing it the thought crossed my mind that that might be you. Oh well, I should have checked.

Fernando, I'll check here from time to time to see if you have any questions. It is pretty straight forward though. Best $13 I've spent in years.


----------



## Stevie (May 12, 2009)

Haha, no problem!
Wasn't meant as a reproach 
Yep, best spent money ever here, too.


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 12, 2009)

sonomusic @ Tue May 12 said:


> Yeah, Stevie, as I was writing it the thought crossed my mind that that might be you. Oh well, I should have checked.
> 
> Fernando, I'll check here from time to time to see if you have any questions. It is pretty straight forward though.



That's great.



> Best $13 I've spent in years.



:lol: .... I bet! 

Cheers!


----------



## Adelmo (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone got an issue where kontakt 3.5 does not remember my IAC ports ? i have a duplicated K3.5 and i use both as standalone not inside bidule and it keep just one port config, so if i have 1-4 and 5-8 it will remember 5-8 on both, so i need to change every time on app, any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 23, 2009)

sonomusic @ Tue May 12 said:


> Stevie,
> 
> If you haven't already, you should try JBridge. It works perfectly for me.
> 
> ...



Hi, can you tell me what OS are you using?


----------



## sonomusic (May 24, 2009)

Yes, Fernando, I'm actually using K 3.5 on all 64-bit OSes. 

Xp64 on my satellite systems, Vista64 Ultimate on my main system which I've now switched over to Windows 7 64 ultimate. It runs great on all three.


----------



## Stevie (May 24, 2009)

Hey sono,

I tried Windows 7 too recently and found it very very cool. What DAW are you using?
Do you have any performance loss?


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 24, 2009)

sonomusic @ Sun May 24 said:


> Yes, Fernando, I'm actually using K 3.5 on all 64-bit OSes.
> 
> Xp64 on my satellite systems, Vista64 Ultimate on my main system which I've now switched over to Windows 7 64 ultimate. It runs great on all three.



Thank you.

I was hoping i could stay on win XP pro for a little while longer, do you think it would work? But I'll go with Vista if i have to. Or Win7. ...I'm a little scared. :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 25, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon May 25 said:


> Be scared of Vista. But not of Windows 7.
> They "fixed" a lot of stuff. Go and get the RC.
> The download will expire on June 1st.



I'll keep that in mind.

And it's free! :mrgreen: 

Cheers.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 26, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ 26th May 2009 said:


> And it's free! :mrgreen:


Hah! Once you're hooked and the beta expires, how free is it then? :twisted:


----------



## Fernando Warez (May 26, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Tue May 26 said:


> Fernando Warez @ 26th May 2009 said:
> 
> 
> > And it's free! :mrgreen:
> ...



Well, that should leave me enough time to crack it! :mrgreen: Screw Bill Gates!



Just kidding! ...except the part about Bill Gates! :wink:



Seriously, i think i might got for Vista 64. I see a lot of people running C5 on it without any problems. o


----------



## Stevie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Ned!

Thanks! I was looking everyday, forgot yesterday, though


----------



## tripit (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think they would put so many users into a fix. They would never hear the end of it. They'll either release the regular version or extend the beta if need be.


----------



## tripit (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm absolutely loving the beta in Mac. It's incredible. I can load huge templates all day long, not a single problem. It's a million times better than the old version. 

I'm thinking of putting it on one of my PC slaves, but I'm not sure what the benefit would be. I'm currently running bidule in it with XP 32. Is there any benefit to switching that one over to the beta or am I only going to see better results if I switch the machine to 64?


----------



## johncarter (Jun 7, 2009)

tripit @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> I'm absolutely loving the beta in Mac. It's incredible. I can load huge templates all day long, not a single problem. It's a million times better than the old version.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting it on one of my PC slaves, but I'm not sure what the benefit would be. I'm currently running bidule in it with XP 32. Is there any benefit to switching that one over to the beta or am I only going to see better results if I switch the machine to 64?





I see lot of topics saying that K3 3.5 is working great and such...

But I just tested it in a logic project.
I loaded 4 gb fully in the KMS memory server. ( I tested on a 32 gb of ram MAC ) 

BUT , I couldnt go higher than 4,5 gb.

Why ? 

Because I had so many instruments loaded into my logic project. That the logic project file was 15 mb in size ! And Logic took around 1,8 gb of ram itself ( with samples supposed to be loaded outside in the KMS server )

So as a result, logic crashed telling me "no memory available".

What happened ? Simply, I had so many instances of kontakt 3 loaded, that logic had to save too much informations about which patch were loaded , etc... 


So what can we do now ? waiting for Logic 64 bit with snow leopard ? :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 7, 2009)

try it in bidule, you should not have that problem.


----------



## bdr (Jun 7, 2009)

Are the scripting problems fixed yet?

How about 'batch re-save' which didn't work in 3.02?

thx


----------



## hbuus (Jun 7, 2009)

bdr,

Batch re-save crashes here as well in 3.02, but I found out it works if Kontakt runs in standalone-mode.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 29, 2009)

Heads-up, dudes and dudettes, new version up!

http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=publicbeta (http://www.native-instruments.com/index ... publicbeta)


----------



## karmastudio (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ned!

I'm posting in this thread though it might be a little OT but I think my problem is linked to the kontakt updates.
Since beta version 00013 i started to notice that there was something wrong with tiemachine2. 
Loading Tonehammer Francesca and Barbary I have the following problem:
Some samples sound as if they were taken out of "The Matrix" soundtrack (you know when Neo takes the blue pill!...)

http://files.getdropbox.com/u/533504/bluepill.mp3

In this example, i played three specific sample :
A2 from Barbary voice Crimmens Lament
G2 from Francesca chanting mw ts 1
G3 from Francesca chanting mw ts 2

And moved the pitch bend up and down.

At first I thought it was a frequency problem so I started to change my session frequency from 48 to 44. No luck
Then I tried with and without kernel server. Still no luck.
The strange thing is that it doesn't happen on all samples and it doesn't happen at all if I switch from "Timemachine 2" to "sampler".
And I have the same problem when I use Kontakt in Stand Alone mode...
Can anyone try to recreate that bug or is it something that is a known problem?

Thanks
e


----------



## karmastudio (Jul 1, 2009)

Stef, Ned,

Thank you for checking
I'm feeling a lot less lonely all the sudden!

Oh Btw, OSX here too!


----------



## karmastudio (Jul 1, 2009)

And Hal,

Sorry for the thread hijacking....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 8, 2009)

Another update to the beta:

http://www.nativeinstruments.de/forum_u ... hp?t=89329


----------



## Stevie (Jul 8, 2009)

i hope we are approaching the final stage here...


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Ned. You are our k3.5 beta pipeline. Haven't gotten ANY emails from N.I. reg. updates.


----------

